
The 3 most important things I learned from Google (part 3) - domino
http://googler13.blogspot.com/2011/01/3-most-important-things-i-learned-from_28.html
======
tzs
> Traffic served by Google doubled every single month for the entire five
> years (1999-2004) that I was there.

I do not believe this is true.

~~~
Umalu
I too think this cannot be true. If Google had 1 hit in his first month, and
traffic doubled every month for the 5 years he was there, Google would have
had 576,460,752,303,423,000 hits in his last month.

~~~
cdavid
he mentions traffic, which is slightly different than hits, but I agree this
seems implausible nonetheless.

